# Keyless entry question



## Newbiecruzer (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm really good at leaving my rear windows down a bit for some real outside air - and forgetting them until I've shut off the engine (and usually out of the car). 
I haven't found the equivalent of the old " accessory" position of the ignition where I can put the windows back up without starting the engine again. 
Anyone know how to do this ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You have to hold the button in for 5 or so seconds. At least thats how it is on the gas ones.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine doesn't do this. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Press and release the start button, without your foot on the brake. That brings power to radio and windows. 
Holding the start button for a few seconds, without your foot on the brake, will turn your vehicle to accessory mode.


----------



## Newbiecruzer (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks folks - I should have said I have a '17 TD with 6MT - I'll try hitting the button without holding down the clutch. Hitting the button again would turn the accessoory mode off again ?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, mine's a '17 TD with 6MT too. Press the button without putting in the clutch and it will be in accessory mode. Press again to leave accessory mode.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Window Roll Up Modules[/h]


----------

